# Old School - Hi-Tech Competition Class - NYC 8/2



## Kloset BBQR (Jun 14, 2008)

I just saw where Rod Gray and Johnny Trigg will be bringing their class to the Big Apple.  Looks a little more upscale than the one we took in Shannon, IL.  

Lunch will be provided by Adam Perry Lang of Daisy May's BBQ.

Tuitition for the course is $1,150  

Boy the cost of doing business in NYC is incredible.  Lunch should be good!

The class by the way was great and I got an immediate return in my first comp after the class.

http://www.pigtrip.net/


----------



## Aaron1 (Jun 14, 2008)

Diva took that course also and she is on a tear up here  .
Aaron


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Jun 14, 2008)

Yep, Diva, Bubba, and I were all in the class together.  Great class just glad I took when I did!


----------



## Diva Q (Jun 14, 2008)

Kloset BBQR said:
			
		

> Yep, Diva, Bubba, and I were all in the class together.  Great class just glad I took when I did!



Me too!!

It covers a great part in meat selection. I really needed that part.


----------

